# 2004 dodge ram 2500 + Fisher 8.5 X-V question



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i just had the above plow installed on my 2004 dodge ram 2500 SLT quad cab short bed. with timbrens, with no ballast in the bed. the front dips roughly one inch with the plow rasied. is that normal!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, but still put ballast back there.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

since we're on the subject of ballast.....

Ballast serves several functions. It balances the load out a tad from the front/rear when you raise that 750-900 pound blade. AND when pushing it uses the inertia from the weight of the vehicle to make pushing that load easier. I couldn't believe the difference of having no ballast in my truck then to having ballast. One storm, my ballast was re-allocated when our stock of sand was frozen solid and they couldn't load it into the trucks, they ended up shoveling mine into a smaller truck.......


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a 2004 2500 also. I built a wooden box for the back and it holds (4) 5 gallon buckets filled with gravel. If you use sand, it will freeze. If I get stuck or need extra traction, use the gravel. Never had a problem with this extra weight. Deep snow, wet snow, slush.... no problem!


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

I keep 300 pounds of the generic walmart cat litter, NOt the clay stuff.... I've used it several times for a slippery area and when i need to move it out, they are only 30 pound bags.... very manageable.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

weeman97;629181 said:


> i just had the above plow installed on my 2004 dodge ram 2500 SLT quad cab short bed. with timbrens, with no ballast in the bed. the front dips roughly one inch with the plow rasied. is that normal!


Fishers big V plow is not exactly light, I recall that plow being almost 1,000 lbs hanging off the front of your truck. wesport Adding a leveling kit will help, you can get one from Hell bent steel for $65 shipped.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

would puttin 3500 shocks and springs in the front? and can i get like 4500 or 5500 springs and shocks?


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

weeman97;632144 said:


> would puttin 3500 shocks and springs in the front? and can i get like 4500 or 5500 springs and shocks?


2500, 3500 shocks and springs are the same, I'm thinking the 4500 are the same too? since the Motors are all the same weight. If you need the ride height to remain the same, airbags on the front axle would be sweet.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

If you can find 4500/5500 springs that would help. If i remember correctly the bigger trucks axles are rated at 7000lbs whereas your 2500 front end is 5200. Is your truck diesel? Even going with the diesel rated 2500/3500 springs would probably help. And yes add some weight in the back it will help.

Any pictures of the new ride all decked out with that nice new plow???


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

my truck is a 5.7L hemi gasser. i would love 4500/5500 but where would i get them? no pics yet its been crappy and rainy plow has been in the garage. will get pics asap


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

weeman97;632829 said:


> my truck is a 5.7L hemi gasser. i would love 4500/5500 but where would i get them? no pics yet its been crappy and rainy plow has been in the garage. will get pics asap


Diesel spring would deffently help you with a 5.7L hemi. I'll look for a pair around the shop for ya.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Dealerships are probably the only places that would have/can order springs for the 4500/5500 because it is more of a commercial style truck. Like Rampainting said, i think just upgrading to the 2500/3500 diesel springs would help out and if hes got some around the shop, well there ya go! The springs for a diesel truck are stiffer then the ones they put in the gassers. Good luck!


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

RamPainting said:


> Diesel spring would deffently help you with a 5.7L hemi. I'll look for a pair around the shop for ya.


thanks man i apperciate it!:salute:


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

weeman97;633289 said:


> thanks man i apperciate it!:salute:


My buddie has a set of diesel springs off a 01 or 02 2500, he would let them go for $200.00 if interested? I can PM you his #.


----------



## south mountain (Nov 9, 2008)

dumb question--- how much weight has anyone had on a 2500 dodge- me 8.5' BOSS 1500lbs in the back


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

on my old truck an 01 1500 w/ an 8ft fisher MM1 i was good with 600-700lbs of ballast in the back


----------

